# mudrunner or mudshot



## wilking (Sep 8, 2020)

what is best tool?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

wilking said:


> what is best tool?


I have the mudshot, find it easier to use.,


----------



## DonnieTheTaper (May 2, 2021)

Hello.. I have a mudrunner.. there is alot of downsides to it though.. it has to be throughly cleaned EVERY time you use it.. the consistancy of mud REALLY matters and there is a big learning curve to it but when you get it down.. it's nothing but sweet.. I can do about 15k in a house in about 3-4 hrs by myself.. now I have not ran the mudshot but I want get one because alot of the finicky stuff is in the handle! I guess it matters if you have the extra money for the mudshot.. the only question I have is can it outlast a mudrunner? I've had my mudrunner for about 6-7 years and a northstar 3.5" anglehead and it still kicks ass and leaves beautiful coats!


----------

